# Maple = white smoke = NO PROBLEM



## coyote-1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Much of the wood taken from my maple tree has been seasoning for a full year. I preheat it just like I do with cherry or oak... unlike those others, the maple produces billowing white smoke! That lasts for about five minutes, after which it settles down.

I know many here proclaim the goal of _thin blue smoke. _Well, it simply ain't happening with most of this maple. So after I toss a stick into the fire I keep my nose around. If the smoke smells right, I let it billow away. Once in awhile a stick won't smell great; if so, I pull it out right away.

To this point I've done a couple dozen racks of ribs, half a dozen chickens, a turkey, and a butt using the maple, and there's been no hint of creosote. Just delicious food


----------



## hog warden (Jul 14, 2009)

Do you know which species of maple? I would imagine it should be a hard maple like red or sugar. Can't think a soft maple like a silver maple would be that good, but it might be.


----------



## trashcan (Jul 14, 2009)

I've been using red maple that's been seasoning for about the same time maybe longer and it's doing the exact same thing, with awesome ribs. When I add a chunk the smoke kind of turns white, then thicker blue, then barely any smoke but it still gives off a great aroma.


----------

